# Newcastle diet - help and advice needed please!



## pinksirose (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi, Ive been following the Newcastle diet for eight weeks, as advised by the consultant Have lost 2 and a half stone , which honestly was slightly disappointing not the amount but a complete 'plateau ' for the last 10 days. However, my blood glucose has been excellent. Was on victoza and insulin and really struggling with diabetic control. Am off insulin, still on victoza at the moment,
Nervous about what to start eating now, the hospital recommendation is the 5/2 and bring in 150 minutes a week of aerobic activity and stay on the waiting list for a gastric bypass. Im not keen on the idea of the gastric bypass, but as am still 16 stone 8, the consultant is very keen for me to look into it further. Any support and experiences and ideas welcomed .


----------



## Bloden (Nov 4, 2014)

Well done, Pinksirose! That's an amazing weight loss. Keep up the good work. If you're doing so well, do you need a gastric bypass? I hope the plateau goes away soon. Exercising is always great, cos it can make you feel good too. Good luck deciding what to do.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent Pinksirose   Good luck with being positive


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2014)

That is a terrific achievement! Well done on your efforts so far!  I think there is often a plateau in weight loss as the body becomes accustomed to the kind of intake it has been having over a period of time, so the suggestion of a change of diet to the 5:2 or similar, plus extra exercise sounds like a good idea to 'kickstart' more weight loss. You can always try this for a period of time to see how you go - as you say, gastric bypass is a very big step to take and the results aren't guaranteed.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2014)

I know I would give it a try


----------

